# How to copy files from a CD onto Mac



## centime (Mar 25, 2008)

Should be simple but seems out of my abilities.  I'm a 20 yr vet of Windows from 3.1 to Vista and am stumped.  I can not move a file to my Mac from a CD.  I began by trying to move a voice file my meditation instructor had made for her new students and discovered that was not possible.  It is not copy protected just a home made CD with her voice on it, though she does have some chimes behind her voice.... so I guess it could be called "music".  When I inserted the CD it opened and played but there was no way to copy it.  
I then tried to open and save to HD a word processing file (MS Word) and it promptly refused to open and would not eject.  I had to shut down the iMac and start up again then use a paper clip to manually force the CDRom to eject the disc.  There is Microsoft Word on this Mac so I thought the file would at least open.
I need all the help I can get at this point... please!


----------



## symphonix (Mar 25, 2008)

If the disc is CD-Audio, then you can import it into iTunes. Just open iTunes, choose the CD in the source list on the left, put in whatever names you want the tracks to have, and hit Import. There are other CD-Audio importing tools available, too.

If, on the other hand, it is just a data CD with an audio file, you can simply drag the file from the CD to whichever folder you want to store it in (or the desktop).


----------



## Socam (Mar 27, 2008)

As Symphonix stated, you should be able to import music into iTunes.    If you put this CD into a stereo, will it play it?   If it does, then it is probably a genuine audio CD.  If it is genuine audio CD, iTunes usually launches immediately.  Have you disabled this feature?

When you played the song on your computer, what program was playing it?  iTunes? 

As a test, put in a regular music CD purchased from a store and see what happens.  Try to import some of that music into iTunes.   

If you want to copy files from a data CD to your new computer,  just select the files on the CD and drag them to your desktop or to a file on your desktop.   Occasionally, an Apple computer will not copy an item and it makes an alias of the item. (An alias is a "shortcut" in Windows parlance.)  To avoid this, hold down the Option key as you drag your items from the CD to the desktop.

Get back to us!


----------



## centime (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi all,
Thanks for your help.  I was unable to find the CD file in the "Source" area in iTunes   However, on the 5th or 6th attempt of starting from the top and reloading the CD, suddenly a small box opened on the desktop with a message saying something like "do you want to copy these files to iTunes?" I can't remember the exact message but that is close.  I clicked yes/ok and suddenly the file was in iTunes. The full iTunes screen did not appear when that small message popped up on the desktop. 
 I've  had no problem adding music from a commercial CD..  it appeared just as you mention in your reply to my question.  It's just this CD made up by a friend with a combination of her voice with soft chimes in background that is not loading into iTunes as you say it should and is giving me fits. I mentioned earlier that it is not a commercial CD just a homemade CD.
One other question. You mention the CD files should appear in "Source" but what I see is just the word "Device"  I am assuming the Source and Device are the same thing on a Mac; "Device"  appears  along with "Library" and "Playlists" when I load a music CD onto the Mac.
Now on to regular old text files.  I attempted to load the MS Word file onto the Mac but it coughed up a massive hairball a second time and once again refused to eject the CD so I had to resort to shutting down the Mac restarting then using a paper clip in the small port next to the CD slot to manually eject the CD.  It won't eject until the Mac has been shut down and restarted.  I don't understand this???????  The CD works fine on my PC and since this Mac has MS Word installed I assumed it would open the file.  Is MS Word for Macs different than MS Word for PC.  If a file is written using MS Word on a PC will is be usable on a Mac that has MS Word?
Sorry for the redundancy..
Penny


----------



## Socam (Mar 30, 2008)

I wonder if your two issues are related -- since  the CDs are apparently not being recognized appropriately.    

If your Mac is still under warranty, I suggest phoning Apple support at 800-APL-CARE.   Even if your warranty is up, they may waive a fee if you are lucky.

You are correct that Device means Source.

When you put a CD in the computer, does an icon representing the CD appear on the desktop?   It should.   If it does, open the CD and drag the files out to the desktop.   Try opening them now.

(If this is possible, what is the file extension for your friend's sound file?  If it is WMA this may be a reason why your Mac may not be playing the file.  WMA is proprietary of Microsoft.  There are programs that can convert WMA files for Macs.)

If you do not see the icon for the CD on the desktop, go to Finder>Preferences and make sure the option to show CDs is selected.


----------



## centime (Apr 4, 2008)

My iMac is used  but can probably get help from a Mac tech who works here on the island if I have to go that route. Save me a trip to the city.  I purchased a used Mac so I could get a better feel for how Macs work before deciding what I want to purchase when I'm ready to make a total conversion to Mac leaving Windows in the dust. 
Anyway back to the problem.  I loaded the audio CD into the iMac, opened and dragged the file to the desktop. The sound file is a AIFF audio file and the size of the file is 392.4 MB.  I can play all the commercial music CDs I've tried so far.  I've also been able to save tracks to iTunes from those CDs. The homemade CD is still a bit glitchy when I load it into the iMac but I can eventually get it to play.  I'll ask my friend if she has another copy, perhaps this CD is bad??
The Word document is another story, I can't get it to work in the iMac at all.  I'll talk to the Mac tech to find out what he thinks about this problem,  maybe take the CD with the Word doc to his place and see if it works on his Macs..... Emmmmmmmm can't think 
what else to try.  I don't have any other documents on a CD that were created on a Mac to practice loading, copying etc.  I'll ask the tech if he'll copy a few files to a CD for me to play with.  I'll let you know what happens..  Thanks for all your help.


----------



## MisterMe (Apr 4, 2008)

centime said:


> ...
> The Word document is another story, I can't get it to work in the iMac at all.  I'll talk to the Mac tech to find out what he thinks about this problem,  maybe take the CD with the Word doc to his place and see if it works on his Macs......


What do you mean by _work_? Recent versions of *Text Edit* open .doc and .rtf files. However, iMacs have been around for 10 years now. Various models are able to run MacOS 8 through MacOS X 10.5. It occurs to me, however, that you have given no indication which iMac or which operating system you are using. This information is essential solving your problem.


----------



## Socam (Apr 4, 2008)

If your Mac is online, why don't you have somebody email a Word document to you?   Or send one to yourself.  You could save the file to your Mac and then see if it opens.

And please clarify: Are you unable to get the word document onto your Mac or are you just launching the document from the CD?

And MisterMe makes a very good point.  What Mac are you using and what is the version of the operating system?


----------

